# New Rankinia diemensis



## Tassie97 (Dec 24, 2011)

classic mnt drag basking position 












he is a cool lil fella


----------



## Shotta (Dec 24, 2011)

cool little dragons
what type are they?


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 24, 2011)

its a Mountain Dragon , or Mountain Heath Dragon depends who you ask lol  they are awesome i have 3 now


----------



## Shotta (Dec 24, 2011)

cool will they grow much bigger?


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 24, 2011)

they grow to about 22cm long like really small beardies lol here is my other bigger ones


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 24, 2011)

beautiful animals!!


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 24, 2011)

yes i love them! they are the only native dragons in Tasmania therefor the only ones we can keep


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 24, 2011)

Cool. Do you get it from a breeder, or are you allowed to get them out of the wild in tas?


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 24, 2011)

in Tasmania its illegal to sell reptiles so you apply for a licence which enables you to get wild caught so this is where this lil guy comes from


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 24, 2011)

Does that licence allow you to get them over a period of time? Or just go out for one day and get as many as said? And off topic, how old are you


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 24, 2011)

im 14
all native herps are on the lisence (edit:except the ones they dont let you keep) you fill out your details send away,then you can go get 6 adults of each species (in tas we have no pythons) so you can go out catch six of the 4th most venomous land snakes in the world no one can do a thing. -shrug- i don't personally like these rules i would rather purchase but its illegal so hey

DPIPWE - Herpetology Permit Application Form.pdf application <-


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 24, 2011)

So you allowed to go out and catch a copperhead etc at 14?


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 24, 2011)

yes, no training required copperheads , tiger snakes and white lips


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow so when are you planning to get one, your 16th birthday  thats actually pretty cool. Anyway thanks for all that and good pics. Hope it settles in all well.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 24, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Wow so when are you planning to get one, your 16th birthday  thats actually pretty cool. Anyway thanks for all that and good pics. Hope it settles in all well.


no chance of that whilst i live at home lol XD


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 24, 2011)

> all native herps are on the lisence (except endangered)



Niveoscincus palfreyman is not endangered with either the EPBC or the IUCN Red List, and they are not on the list.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 24, 2011)

sorry for my mistake


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 24, 2011)

Cordell you sexy beast  Awesome new additions!


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 24, 2011)

[h=2]Species Authorised by Herpetology Permit[/h]

style="width: 100%"
|- 
| width="50%" |
*[h=4]Reptiles[/h]*

| width="50%" |





|- 
| width="50%" |
_Bassiana duperreyi_

| width="50%" |
Three-lined skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Cyclodomorphus casuarinae_

| width="50%" |
She-oak skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Egernia whitei_

| width="50%" |
Whites skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Lampropholis delicata_

| width="50%" |
Delicate skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Niveoscincus greeni_

| width="50%" |
Northern snow skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. metallicus_

| width="50%" |
Metallic skink*

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. microlepidotus_

| width="50%" |
Southern snow skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. ocellatus_

| width="50%" |
Spotted skink*

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. orocryptus_

| width="50%" |
Mountain skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_N. pretiosus_

| width="50%" |
Tasmanian tree skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Pseudemoia entrecasteauxii_

| width="50%" |
Southern grass skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Tiliqua nigrolutea_

| width="50%" |
Blotched blue-tongue

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Tympanocryptis diemensis_

| width="50%" |
Mountain dragon

|-


style="width: 100%"
|- 
| width="50%" |
_Austrelaps superbus_

| width="50%" |
Copperhead snake

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Drysdalia coronoides_

| width="50%" |
White-lipped snake

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Notechis ater_

| width="50%" |
Tiger snake

|-



style="width: 100%"
|- 
| width="50%" |
*[h=4]Amphibians[/h]*

| width="50%" |




|- 
| width="50%" |
_Crinia signifera_

| width="50%" |
Common froglet*

|- 
| width="50%" |
_C. tasmaniensis_

| width="50%" |
Tasmanian froglet

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Geocrinia laevis_

| width="50%" |
Smooth froglet

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Limnodynastes dumerilii_

| width="50%" |
Banjo frog

|- 
| width="50%" |
_L. tasmaniensis_

| width="50%" |
Spotted marsh frog

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Litoria burrowsae_

| width="50%" |
Tasmanian tree frog

|- 
| width="50%" |
_L. ewingii_

| width="50%" |
Brown tree frog*

|- 
| width="50%" |
_Pseudophryne semimarmorata_

| width="50%" |
Southern toadlet

|-
(*less than 6, no permit required)

[h=2]Species Subject to Scientific Permits[/h]*Research Institutes Only



style="width: 100%"
|- 
| width="50%" |
[h=4]Reptiles[/h]

| width="50%" |




|- 
| width="50%" |
Eulamprus tympanum
Lerista bougainvilli

| width="50%" |
Southern water skink
Bougainvilles skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
All sea snakes



| width="50%" |




|-


style="width: 100%"
|- 
| width="50%" |
[h=4]Amphibians[/h]

| width="50%" |




|- 
| width="50%" |
Bryobatrachus nimbus

| width="50%" |
Moss froglet

|-

[h=2]Threatened Species[/h](No taking or possession permitted)

[h=4]Reptiles[/h]

style="width: 100%"
|- 
| width="50%" |
Niveoscincus palfreymani

| width="50%" |
Pedra Branca skink

|- 
| width="50%" |
Pseudemoia pagenstecheri
Notechis ater serventyi
Pseudemoia rawlinsoni
All marine turtles

| width="50%" |
Tussock skink
Chappell Island tiger snake
Glossy skink

|-

[h=4]Amphibians[/h]

style="width: 100%"
|- 
| width="50%" |
Limnodynastes peronii
Littoria raniformis

| width="50%" |
Striped marsh frog
Green and gold frog

|-
*

look at that^^^


----------

